# Northern Lights play: Mariä Himmelfahrtskommando



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2004)

... bereit stehen bisher: Froschel, eL und der Kinder******specht. Jetzt wird noch ein Guide und ansprechendes Gelände gesucht. Die Kandidaten:

-> bluesky, Albtal und südlich bis Forbach oder Wildbad
-> Cook, mit Ruhestein und/oder Kniebis-Trails (will aber wohl nicht so recht!)
-> ???

Freiwillige vor!
Ganz vergessen: kommenden Sonntag, 15. August!


----------



## Haring (11. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz vergessen: kommenden Sonntag, 15. August!


Verdammt  !!! Bin leider bei den Froschschenkelfressern. Wäre mir ein Vergnügen gewesen mit dem hochgelobten GPS-Gerät bluesky und den Meistern der Ironie und Selbstinzenierung (Jawohl Sir!) den nördlichen Schwarzwald unter meine grobstolligen Gummiwalzen zu nehmen. Plädiere dafür ein solches Vorhaben zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zu wiederholen.

Mahlzeit!!!

P.S. Dr. Specht, roll das  Feld von hinten auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (11. August 2004)

Also ich fahre auch mal gerne zu euch runter, kann aber genauso gern eine Tour hier oben anbieten. 
Die Ruhesteintour kann Sonntags sehr heikel sein wegen der Wanderer auf dem Westweg. Und eL kennt sie ja auch schon.
Alternativen gibt es aber genug. Der Trailanteil (hallo Froschel) ist hier leider gering, dafür aber heftig. D.h. 3/4 der Strecken ist flotte Fahrt in schöner Landschaft, der Rest sind Trails.
Wie siehts aus? Ab wo soll gestartet werden? Wer führt?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2004)

Das mit den Wanderern leuchtet ein - will ja nicht schon wieder einen umfahren ...

Tja, dann warten wir mal bis
... bluesky mit Rumknutschen (oder was immer er macht) fertig ist!
... irgendwer noch eine etwas traillastigere Tour vorschlagen kann*

@ Cook
Falls sich hier nix mehr rührt, komme ich zu euch zur Apfelkuchenverköstigung, danach CD-Weitwerfen in den Huzenbacher See!

* war da nicht mal was mit Stromberg und Trials - wo stand das nur?

Ach da fällt mir noch was ein: kennt jemand einen Trail von der Bienwaldmühle nach Bad Bergzabern? Soll an (auf) so einem Wall entlang führen und ganz nett sein (sagt mein Bruder) ...


----------



## Haring (11. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Wanderern leuchtet ein - will ja nicht schon wieder einen umfahren ...
> 
> Tja, dann warten wir mal bis
> ... bluesky mit Rumknutschen (oder was immer er macht) fertig ist!
> ... irgendwer noch eine etwas traillastigere Tour vorschlagen kann*


Ab welchen prozentualen Anteil an Trails, bezogen auf die Gesamtstrecke, ist ne Tour traillastig  ?

Gruß


----------



## Cook (11. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Wanderern leuchtet ein - will ja nicht schon wieder einen umfahren ...
> 
> Tja, dann warten wir mal bis
> ... bluesky mit Rumknutschen (oder was immer er macht) fertig ist!
> ...



hmm...hab mir schon eine sehr nette Runde ausgedacht, mit harten Trial-Trail-Abfahrten, menschenverachtenden Anstiegen, versöhnlichen Ausblicken, und evtl. einer Moorbad-Erfrischung. Ganz grob: FDS-Zwieselberg-Rippolsau-Hildahütte (Westweg, aber breit)-Alexanderschanze-Zuflucht-Buhlbachsee(Trial-Abfahrt)-Ellbachsee-Kniebis(Moorbad)-FDS(evtl.über den knüppeligen Grenzweg=7km Singletrail)
km: keine Ahnung, aber so zwischen 50 und 70
hm: keine Ahnung, aber so zwischen 1000 und 1500
Kondition sollte o.k. sein
Auffi gehts!

[EDIT] Natürlich wären dann alle Mitstreiter zum anschliessenden Kaffekränzchen (keine Käsesahne, eher Apflguuchn) bei Cooks zu Hause aufgefordert!


----------



## Froschel (11. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Wanderern leuchtet ein - will ja nicht schon wieder einen umfahren ...
> 
> Tja, dann warten wir mal bis
> ... bluesky mit Rumknutschen (oder was immer er macht) fertig ist!
> ...



ok...ihr wollt es ja nicht anders......also, hier mein gefürchteter Pfalzvorschlag an der Kalmit mit 120%iger Trail/Weizenradler/Leberknödel/Saumagen-garantie.
Einige Wanderer zum umfahren werd ich auch noch organisieren. Also für fast jeden was dabei.


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ok... mit 120%iger Trail/Weizenradler/Leberknödel/Saumagen-garantie.




das is doch ma `n Wort. Willkommen in einem wunderschönen Trailrevier.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...hab mir schon eine sehr nette Runde ausgedacht





			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> hier mein gefürchteter Pfalzvorschlag an der Kalmit



?????


----------



## lelebebbel (11. August 2004)

will auch mit!


----------



## han (11. August 2004)

da ist meine Bike nach 5 wochen fertig und ich kann doch nicht mit den NL durch den schönen PW riden...  
viel spaß noch und lasst uns noch ein paar Wanderer übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (11. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... bluesky mit Rumknutschen (oder was immer er macht) fertig ist!



ich glaub ... das flämmchen ist gelöscht 

frei nach dem motto:

I count again
I know who to blame
My life in vain
Who said I was sane?

Follow your instinct
It usually takes you home
Don't let these words tear you down

You see me hanging
By the end of the rope
I tell you

Slow I go
And the wait seems to be over
All that I know
Is that my life has become such a waste for you

so ich hab massig wut im bauch und ich brauch OPFER !

ich fahr am sonntag dann wohl zur grünhütte ... und würde ab marxzell potentielle opfer wilkommen heissen !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ... das flämmchen ist gelöscht



Tut mir leid für dich! Sieh's positiv - ich häng schon seit fast 14 Jahren mit der selben Frau 'rum ->   (hoffentlich liest sie das nie!) und du hast bestimmt bald wieder was Neues ...

@ Topic
Hammer jetzt drei Tourenvorschläge?? Lässt sich da nix verknüpfen?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2004)

Also, wir machen jetzt was im Albtal bzw. südlich davon! bluesky wird auf Navigationsmodus getriggert, Kollege Cook kommt in seine alte Heimat, lelebebbel ist auch dabei. 

Sonstige Fragen:
-> kommt der Eisenschwein-Emigrant mit?
-> verschieben Froschel und Flugrost ihr Pfalz-Engagement?
-> sonst noch wer Böcke?

Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit und ungefähren Tourverlauf? Vorschläge erbeten!

Bis morgen!


----------



## bluesky (11. August 2004)

ich speedhube dieses wochenende

11 uhr marxzell fahrzeugmuseum 

-> marxzell -> dobel -> weithäusele -> über kreuzlehütte -> hohloh -> grünhütte -> schlachtplatte -> käsekuchen -> heidelbeerpfannkuchen -> dann je nach gewicht über teufelsmühle heim -> oder was mit weniger höhenmeter

speed: gemächlich 

mein vorschlag ..




Silent screaming
Turning, twisting the alphabet
Frantic eyes
Awaiting the answer
Splinters of a poem
Fragments of what you used to be
Habitual and gullible
Run-down memoirs is all that's left

Do you wish to sleep?
Do you aim for the shadow?
Do you feel infected?
It's life the the dark that binds you


----------



## Cook (11. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich speedhube dieses wochenende
> 
> 11 uhr marxzell fahrzeugmuseum
> 
> ...



Subber, bin dabei  
Bei der Startzeit kann ich auch früher, falls gewünscht.
Ich hoffe, dass du, eL, auch mit dabei bist! Würd mich freuen!


----------



## Flugrost (11. August 2004)

Werte Gemeinde,
gibt es eine Chance, den Koch, den Major, einen blauen wütenden Himmel, was zerFEZtes, den Wolligen, den Kühnen, drei eFs, einen Tigger, einen Bebbel, den Bauvogel,eine frz. Nationalspeise, und und und in div. Autos für 45 min (aus K`he) zu setzen um sich Zwecks der völlig trendigen Völkerverständigung in Maikammer mit der dortigen Fraktion, welche der Skywalkerkollege bestimmt gerne zusammentrommelt, einen Tag lang wollüstig die Trails rauf und runter abzusurfen (naja, raufzus isses schwer - aber manche können das auch...)
Ich für meinen Teil muß am So dahin (wg Entzugserscheinungen) bin aber gerne bereit eines Tages, so ihr wollt, mich ins Eisenroß zu schwingen, von Ma nach zB Fds oä. zu reiten, um die dortigen Wege und Küchenhuren kennenzulernen.

Bescheid?


Amen Dr.Rost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. August 2004)

der eL wird sich jetzt noch nen gläschen Trollinger/lemberger eingießen und sich gemüthlich in seinem stühlchen zurücklehnen wärend badener und schwaben zusammen versuchen eine und ich betone EINE EINZIGE tour an der soviele wie möglich teilnehmen, zu organisieren.

Mir ist es eigentlich nicht soooo wichtig WO sie statt findet sondern DAS sie statt findet.Aber ich bin voller hoffnung.
Ich bin dafür das der frosch seine palzpläne verschiebt und Engel unser führer wird!!! ist doch sooo einfach. Startzeit sollte aber um 2h vorverlegt werden.Wenn wir uns 0900 treffen kommen wir eh nich vor 0945 los und das ist dann genau richtig.Erbitte um zusendung der genauen raum/zeit koordinaten wenn sich eine einigung ergeben hat

@schwarzerspecht
ja der stromberg ist mein revier.... und ich bin ständig am erkunden und entdecken.Viel schönes und fahrbares gibt es hier. Irgendwann werde ich euch auch mal eine wirklich schmerzhafte runde kredenzen.

nebenbei finde ich das wort "Trail" dermassen  abgedroschen    
vollkommen überbewertet solch wege  

eL


----------



## Cook (11. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> der eL wird sich jetzt noch nen gläschen Trollinger/lemberger eingießen und sich gemüthlich in seinem stühlchen zurücklehnen wärend badener und schwaben zusammen versuchen eine und ich betone EINE EINZIGE tour an der soviele wie möglich teilnehmen, zu organisieren.
> 
> Mir ist es eigentlich nicht soooo wichtig WO sie statt findet sondern DAS sie statt findet.Aber ich bin voller hoffnung.
> Ich bin dafür das der frosch seine palzpläne verschiebt und Engel unser führer wird!!! ist doch sooo einfach. Startzeit sollte aber um 2h vorverlegt werden.Wenn wir uns 0900 treffen kommen wir eh nich vor 0945 los und das ist dann genau richtig.Erbitte um zusendung der genauen raum/zeit koordinaten wenn sich eine einigung ergeben hat
> ...



Sir, meine Verehrung!
Wir sollten hier keine Diskussionsrunde starten, sondern die Ja/Nein-Diktatur einführen: Ort (evtl.Zeit) wird festgelegt und dann kann jeder frei entscheiden ob
O ja
O nein

Ich käääme 0900 nach Marxzell.
Hoch leben die preussischen Tugenden!


----------



## eL (11. August 2004)

jenau so wirds jemacht..... Ick liebe Diktaturen   

also 0neun100 ab MARXzell
da wird der Engel sein himmel aber etwas früher verlassen müssen   

ick freu mia

eL


----------



## bluesky (11. August 2004)

wegen mir auch um 7.00 Uhr 

der himmel ist pechschwarz ... es blitzt und donnert und die tore sind weit geöffnet

*9.00 uhr geht klar*

schwarzspecht und lellebebbel bei euch auch ?

ich befürchte auch das ich mein maul ein paar threads vorher zu voll genommen hab ... ich bin heut nach 79 km und knapp 1800 hm klinisch tot zusammengebrochen bezweifle das ich bis sonntag wieder fit bin da ich samstag noch von der firma aus ne tour scoute ... aber ich werde kämpfen

@ eL 
zum ausgleich für meine klappe geht die erste runde heidelbeerkuchen auf meine rechnung !




 Judge me now
Used to be afraid to let it show, bow down
A king in my own mind
Everything's in place
So much better from today


----------



## tigger_s (11. August 2004)

@Flugrost
Der Tigger wird nicht teilnehmen, weil:
a) Die Kondition besch.... ist und dies ist leider ein Dauerzustand.
(demgegenüber ist das Fahrrad im Bestzustand, Materialausrede zählt bei mir nie. Bitte für die Zukunft merken ;-))), ich versuch es aber trotzdem immer wieder. )
b) dieses Wochenende ein Beziehungsanbahnungswochenende wird, und das ist seeehr wichtig für mich. Momentan wichtiger als alles andere....


Grüssle
dirk


----------



## lelebebbel (12. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> wegen mir auch um 7.00 Uhr
> 
> der himmel ist pechschwarz ... es blitzt und donnert und die tore sind weit geöffnet


  da fühl ich mich dann gleich wieder wie im urlaub!
we're on a highway to hell!



> *9.00 uhr geht klar*
> 
> schwarzspecht und lellebebbel bei euch auch ?


seit wann wird in diktaturen nachgefragt? bin dabei! 



> ich befürchte auch das ich mein maul ein paar threads vorher zu voll genommen hab ... ich bin heut nach 79 km und knapp 1800 hm klinisch tot zusammengebrochen bezweifle das ich bis sonntag wieder fit bin da ich samstag noch von der firma aus ne tour scoute ... aber ich werde kämpfen


(immer dieses tiefgestapel....)
damit wärst du am sonntag schon mindestens 20 km und 400hm von meinem "totpunkt" entfernt   
ich kann jedenfalls eindeutig widerlegen, dass man durch viel-fahren fitter wird.


tigger:


> a) Die Kondition besch.... ist und dies ist leider ein Dauerzustand.


diese ausrede zählt definitiv NICHT.


> b) dieses Wochenende ein Beziehungsanbahnungswochenende wird, und das ist seeehr wichtig für mich. Momentan wichtiger als alles andere....


das ist kurzsichtig! siehe blueskys geschichte. ausserdem: welche art von beziehung kann man denn sonntags um 9 anbahnen?


----------



## eL (12. August 2004)

na seht ihr




Geht Doch!!!!!


ich bin überrascht wie schnell die hierzulande lebende bevölkerung am lernen ist.... aber eine ausnahme gibt es    1987 war halt ein saumieserabler jahrgang

eL


----------



## Rolf H. (12. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja der stromberg ist mein revier.... und ich bin ständig am erkunden und entdecken.Viel schönes und fahrbares gibt es hier. Irgendwann werde ich euch auch mal eine wirklich schmerzhafte runde kredenzen.
> 
> 
> 
> eL



Der Bursche ist erst seit 4 Monaten hier im Ländle und kennt sich im Stromberg fast besser aus als wir Einheimischen ! 

eL vergiss deine Bergübersetzung nicht ! 

Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Froschel (12. August 2004)

da ich als notorischer "schmalwegbefahrer" keine Chancen sehe in besagter Tour meiner Manie befriedigung zu verleihen, sehe ich mich bedauerlicherweise gezwungen mich doch wieder in die Pfalz abzusetzen. 

Aber eines Tages werden ich auch die noch mir unbekannten dieses Internet-Volkes zu Gesicht bekommen.  



Viel spaß bei Autobahnfahren


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Ihr Säcke!!!!! Der einzige Tag an dem ich ausschlafen kann ähh könnte ...

Aber wenn das hier Diktatur ist - werde ich mich halt quälen und Kaffee in meinen Trinkrucksack tun!

@ Freeriderin1987
Kommst auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (12. August 2004)

schön 

dann sind wir jetzt:

schwarzspecht
lelebebbel
eL
cook
bluesky

der nächste bitte


----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Freeriderin1987
> Kommst auch mit?


 
Klar komm ich mit, Spechti. Aber ich lebe leider in Symbiose mit einem andern Mitfahrer dieser Gruppe und so liegt es an Deinem investigativen Verstand herauszufinden wer ich bin  .

Bis dann...


----------



## specialist (12. August 2004)

Okay ich hab mich freigeschaufelt- bin dabei!

Sonntag 0900 CET am Fahrzeugmuseum oder an der Kirche?

specialist


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

0900 am Museum, 0905 an der Kirche!

@ Freeriderin1987
Wohnst du in Rintheim?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Was mir noch einfällt: ist diese Wochenende nicht Feschd in Frauenalb, also das mit den 1,5 kg schweren Stücken Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte?

Schwergewichtsspecht
(Nein, ich habe noch nicht abgenommen!)


----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> 0900 am Museum, 0905 an der Kirche!
> 
> @ Freeriderin1987
> Wohnst du in Rintheim?


 Nein, bin obdachlos. Hoffe das ich bald bei meinem Freund Freerider1987 einziehen kann- aber seine Eltern haben was dagegen!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

freeriderin1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, bin obdachlos. Hoffe das ich bald bei meinem Freund Freerider1987 einziehen kann- aber seine Eltern haben was dagegen!



Koch?

(falls nicht, bitte ein Tipp!)


----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Koch?
> 
> (falls nicht, bitte ein Tipp!)



No!

Tip: Rotes Bike, Kopf zwischen beiden Ohren und die Nase mitten im Gesicht!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

freeriderin1987 schrieb:
			
		

> No!
> 
> Tip: Rotes Bike, Kopf zwischen beiden Ohren und die Nase mitten im Gesicht!



Jetzt hab ichs! Der Tipp mit der Nase war gut: Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigger_s (12. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> tigger:
> diese ausrede zählt definitiv NICHT.
> 
> das ist kurzsichtig! siehe blueskys geschichte. ausserdem: welche art von beziehung kann man denn sonntags um 9 anbahnen?



@Lelebebbel
Stimmt die Ausrede zählt nicht hast ja recht.....

Was ich am Sonntag um 9 tue? Da wache ich neben dem Beziehungsanbahnungsobjekt auf und bin glücklich. Es geht am Wochenende eigentlich darum zu prüfen, ob man es drei Tage am Stück miteinander aushält, ohne dem anderen an die Gurgel zu gehen.   
So ist das.....und das zählt als Ausrede, also mindestens für mich   


Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Yvoxl (12. August 2004)

......


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Hi Yvo,

schön, dass du auch mitkommst! Unbedingt Fully, bei den Trails!

Ausserdem ist Marxzell nicht nach Karl Marx sondern nach den Marx Brothers benannt, hieß also immer so ...


----------



## Cook (12. August 2004)

Frage an unseren Führer bluesky: ist für die Runde ein hinten weiches Bergfahrrad zu empfehlen oder eher ein hart endendes "GrandTourisme"-Velo?

Der einäugige Bert ist auch dabei - klasse!

@schwarzspechter: du unterstellst mir Schizophrenie kombiniert mit Doppelgeschlechtigkeit?

Hies "Marxzell" vor der DDR-Aera nicht "Zwiggau" (oder woars Laaibzsch)? Oder verwechsel ich da was? Sollten wir nicht wieder den alten Namen nehmen?
.
.
Schwarzspecht, alter Schlawiner, du bist superschnell! Ich war mal wieder falsch eingeloggt...


----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ichs! Der Tipp mit der Nase war gut: Stefan!


NO!
Was bekomm ich denn, wenn Du es nicht herausbekommst.  ? Also noch ein Tip: kurze Haare- eigentlich fast ne Platte (eine rasierte wohlgemerkt)- also ich mein´obenrum. Nur das da keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Was für ein Puff! (wie der Italiener sagt ...)

@ Yvo
Kommst jetzt mit oder nicht?

@ Freeriderin1987
Jetzert: der Fachsimpel?
Da brauchen wir den Wetteinsatz nicht mehr diskutieren, oder?

@ Cook
Hätte ihr ja gerne ein Stück Kuchen spendiert, muß aber wohl die Kiddies hüten ...

So, bis morgen - muß wieder was schaffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> @ Freeriderin1987
> Jetzert: der Fachsimpel?
> Da brauchen wir den Wetteinsatz nicht mehr diskutieren, oder?



Wer ist der Fachsimpel  
Glaub schon das da noch Disskusionsbedarf wegen des Wetteinsatzes fällig ist. Also denk Dir was aus.
Noch ein Tip: Ich hab rasierte Beine


----------



## Yvoxl (12. August 2004)

@ Schwarzspecht

nein, die Yvo kommt nicht mit. Den ganzen Tag können wir die Kinder noch nicht alleine lassen (Oma ist im Urlaub). Hinzu kommt, habe ein "Aua" am rechten Sprunggelenk,einen Kapselanriss. Mein Cook kann es dir ja erklären, wie es zu diesem saublöden Unfall kam. Nun sitze ich jämmerlich zu Hause herum und muß ganz alleine meinen Apfelkuchen essen, wenn ihr nicht nach Freudenstadt hochfahren wollt  . Veilleicht klappt es wann anders, dass ihr mal im kühlen Freudenstadt ein Ausflügle macht. Also, wünsche euch am Sonntag viel Spaß, vor allen Dingen eine unfallfreie Fahrt.

Liebe Grüße  

Yvoxl


----------



## bluesky (12. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an unseren Führer bluesky: ist für die Runde ein hinten weiches Bergfahrrad zu empfehlen oder eher ein hart endendes "GrandTourisme"-Velo?
> 
> Der einäugige Bert ist auch dabei - klasse!
> 
> ...




weichmacher sind erlaubt ... ich selbst fahre da ich alle meine weichmacher bedürftigen gespendet hab ein hartes teil mit vorne weich  

zwecks names kladeradatsch .... das hat nix mim alten karle zu tun 

so jetzt nochmal zum auf die vorhaut tätowieren:

*
Treffpunkt: Marxzell Fahrzeugmuseum 
um: 0900 
*

mich erkennt ihr an der riesigen fleischmütze (bis dahin könntens schon wieder 3 mm sein), der hässlichen fratze und dem bergwerk mercury ... 

so .. bis jetzt dabei:

specialist
schwarzspecht
lelebebbel
eL
cook
bluesky


----------



## tobi (12. August 2004)

freeriderin1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist der Fachsimpel
> Glaub schon das da noch Disskusionsbedarf wegen des Wetteinsatzes fällig ist. Also denk Dir was aus.
> Noch ein Tip: Ich hab rasierte Beine



Also ich könnte ja sagen wer du bist.....   was zahlen denn die anderen???


----------



## bluesky (12. August 2004)

ich vermisse unseren (übergewichtigen?) ex russen geheimdienst -> nkwd 

infiltrations are recommended

where are you ?


I can be as angry as I want to be
Just watch me burn 
I think you're way too cold
Just watch and learn

I'll never sleep here anymore
My house is not my home
I like you better dead
I'm better off alone

Destiny, will you cure me?
Trust, will you age with me?
Hear me scream as I face tomorrow


----------



## nkwd (12. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich vermisse unseren (übergewichtigen?) ex russen geheimdienst -> nkwd


ich bin da! nur eben geheim   - wie sichs fürn Geheimdienst auch gehört!

ich hab schon 3x versucht gestern hier mitm Laptop von meinem Dad über WLAN hier zu posten (eigener Rechner ging grad net), aber immer wieder is die Verbindung abgekackt (scheiß D-Link, ich kauf nie wieder was von denen! *grummel*) und mein Post ist im Nirvana verschollen  

also, dann nochmal das ganze: (hab ja nix zu tun!   )

@engel, falls die (frauenbedingte) schlechte Laune noch anhält, dann empfehl ich dir, lieber In Flames anzuhören als hier zu posten  und das am besten ganz laut im Kopfhörer während du dich nen Anstieg bei HFmax hochquälst so daß das Laktat aus den Ohren kommt! Das hilft. Wenn dann noch Wut übrig ist, dann probier ne Cola Mehrwegflasche (aka Unkaputtbar-Flasche) durch draufrumhüpfen (nein, nicht mitm Bike *g*) hin zu kriegen. Es geht! Und danach is die Welt gleich wieder viel freundlicher (zumindest bei mir klappt das so)

@all, ich würd ja gern mit euch radeln, aber 9:00 im Marxzell is mein Tod! ich muß ja erst mit der Bahn nach Ka fahren und dann das Albtal hinter radeln. Da bin ich locker insgesamt min 1,5h unterwegs! Und da ich Sa auf ne Party will (eigentlich muss  ), wird das nix. Außerdem isses im Wald jetzt eh naß und matschig (scheiß Regen!) - da fahr ich nur RR, denn meine Eltern sind grad in Urlaub und so wäscht mir keiner meine Trikots    
Also müßt ihr dieses WE ohne mich auskommen

[email protected], sag mal, dein Avatar - der is doch von den einem In Flames *Girlie Shirt* oder gibts den auch als normales Shirt?
[email protected] , hast den Gruß deinem Onkel eigentlich ausgerichtet?


----------



## freeriderin1987 (12. August 2004)

tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich könnte ja sagen wer du bist.....   was zahlen denn die anderen???


Du bist also der Fachsimpel- das Megabrain- Du hast natürlich den Überblick. Würd´mich trotzdem interressieren wie Du das machst, schreib doch mal ne PM.


			
				nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] , hast den Gruß deinem Onkel eigentlich ausgerichtet?


Ja, hab ich gemacht. Er hat Dich noch im Memory-Rom. Ob in guter oder schlechter Erinnerung hat er nicht gesagt.


----------



## specialist (12. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> weichmacher sind erlaubt ... ich selbst fahre da ich alle meine weichmacher bedürftigen gespendet hab ein hartes teil mit vorne weich
> 
> zwecks names kladeradatsch .... das hat nix mim alten karle zu tun
> 
> ...


Ich liebe Deinen Humor. Sieht´s wirklich so schwarz aus


----------



## nkwd (12. August 2004)

freeriderin1987 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd´mich trotzdem interressieren wie Du das machst, schreib doch mal ne PM.


Als Mod klickt der einfach auf den süßen kleine IP Button zum Beitrag und weiß sofort deine IP, dann vergleicht er das mit den Usern die sonst hier in letzter Zeit gepostet haben (am besten am selben Tag) und wenn da 2 zufällig die gleich IP haben sollten, dann sie sie auch mit dem selben Anschluß (während einer "Online-Phase") online gegangen (zumindest mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit)


----------



## eL (12. August 2004)

Rolf H. schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bursche ist erst seit 4 Monaten hier im Ländle und kennt sich im Stromberg fast besser aus als wir Einheimischen !
> 
> 
> 
> Grüssle Rolf



der rolf übertreibt mal wieder ... sind erst 3einhalb monate   

rolf wann gibt es mal eine tour mit euren cheerleadern???


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. August 2004)

Karl-Marx stadt heißt jetz cemnitz wie vor der DDR zeit auch schon.

Froschel is nen frosch!!!! dieses trailgehabe.... fürchterlich.
aber ich bin schon an austüfteln einer strombergtrailtour!!!!! wer die mit mir zuende fährt wird ne ganze zeit keine trails mehr sehen können!!!! verlasst euch drauf.

die freeriderin is auf jeden fall aus dem blackwood und ick globe ick hab se schonma jesehen   bin mir fast sicher dat se dat iss weil so frech iss nur ehne
also bis denne

eL


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

@ specialist 

es wird schon wieder heller ...  m ist geschichte 

@ nkwd

den teufel gibt jetzt auch aufm normalen shirt und ich höre mehr in flames als meine ohren und vor allem die nachbarn ertragen


----------



## freeriderin1987 (13. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> die freeriderin is auf jeden fall aus dem blackwood und ick globe ick hab se schonma jesehen   bin mir fast sicher dat se dat iss weil so frech iss nur ehne
> also bis denne
> 
> eL


 Bei allem Respekt, Sir, wenn sie mich gesehen haben, dann nur die Staubwolke von meinem Hinterrad!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2004)

Ich blick nix mehr!

Folgende Kandidaten sind durch:
Froschel, Wooly, Stefan, Fachsimpel (flugrost), Cook und Biggie. Dann kennt der nkwd deinen Onkel und eL hat dich - zumindest von hinten - schon gesehen. Rotes Rad, da war doch was ...

-> Specialist!


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> -> Specialist!




das weiß ich schon seit 1744 

mann lässt im alter auch die kombinationsfähigkeit nach ?


----------



## freeriderin1987 (13. August 2004)

@ all aber ganz besonders an unseren Ratefuchs Schwarzspecht.  

Ich bin erkannt, meine Deckung ist endgültig aufgeflogen. Die Freeriderin ist wohl auch beim Freerider abgeblitzt- der meldet sich nämlich auch nicht mehr.  

Die Freeriderin begeht jetzt elektronischen Suizid. Lebt wohl!!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> das weiß ich schon seit 1744
> 
> mann lässt im alter auch die kombinationsfähigkeit nach ?



bin halt bei allem etwas langsam ...
dafür hat man mehr spaß!


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> bin halt bei allem etwas langsam ...
> dafür hat man mehr spaß!



cool ... kann man das irgendwie herbeiführen ?


----------



## specialist (13. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> bin halt bei allem etwas langsam ...
> dafür hat man mehr spaß!


Ich konnt mir´s nicht verkneifen  .
hab´s nicht so gemeint!

specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

doch du hast es sooo gemeint  



@ nkwd .. hier mal meine situation ohne in flames texte zu verwenden:

wer eräts ?

Siehst du mich
Hörst du mich
Was hab ich dir getan
Warum zerstörst du mich
Fühlst du mich
Spürst du mich
Wenn du mich nicht mehr liebst
warum berührst du mich
Brauchst du mich
Sag glaubst du nicht
Dass es besser ist
du lebst dein leben ohne mich
Erkennst du mich
Verstehst du nicht
Warum bist du überhaupt noch hier
Was willst du noch von mir

Augen auf
Wer sieht versteht
wie gnadenlos die Zeit vergeht
wie sich der Zeiger dreht
unentwegt
Er steht nie still

Du weißt nicht was du willst
Du weißt nicht wo du stehst
weißt nicht woher du kommst
wohin du gehst
Du weißt nicht was dich treibt
was am Ende für dich bleibt
Warum bist du so blass
so kalt so herzlos
Du weißt nicht was du tust
weißt nicht woran du glaubst
Sag mir wozu und ob
du mich noch brauchst
Wenn's einfach nicht mehr passt
Wenn du mich wirklich nur noch hasst
Warum bist du noch hier
Wofür
Was willst du noch von mir
Was willst du noch
Was willst du noch von mir

Siehst du mich
Erkennst du mich
Ganz tief in meinem Herz ist noch ein Platz für dich
Ich suche dich
Ich sehne mich
nach dem was ich geliebt hab
doch ich find es nicht

Augen auf
Wer sieht versteht
wie gnadenlos die Zeit vergeht
wie sich der Zeiger dreht
unentwegt
Er steht nie still

Viel zu lange
Viel zu spät
Sturm geerntet
Wind gesät
die Zeit vergeht
unentwegt
Sie steht nie still


----------



## tobi (13. August 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Als Mod klickt der einfach auf den süßen kleine IP Button zum Beitrag und weiß sofort deine IP, dann vergleicht er das mit den Usern die sonst hier in letzter Zeit gepostet haben (am besten am selben Tag) und wenn da 2 zufällig die gleich IP haben sollten, dann sie sie auch mit dem selben Anschluß (während einer "Online-Phase") online gegangen (zumindest mit 95% Wahrscheinlichkeit)




Genau


----------



## specialist (13. August 2004)

tobi schrieb:
			
		

> Genau


Toll


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> wer eräts ?



Aber hallo! In einem Selbstmordforum(!) ergoogelt,. irgendwas mit Megaherz - 5. März, gell!


----------



## nkwd (13. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Megaherz - 5. März


jupp, stimmt! ich aber nix google, hab einfach meine Schwester gefragt


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hallo! In einem Selbstmordforum(!) ergoogelt,. irgendwas mit Megaherz - 5. März, gell!



ja 

aber keine angst ... ich futter mir jetzt 5 kg an und dann trainier ich die wieder ab ... ist suuuupi gegen frust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (13. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ich futter mir jetzt 5 kg an und dann trainier ich die wieder ab ... ist suuuupi gegen frust


naja, ich weiß net! am anfang sicher ja, aber jetzt ärger ich mich, daß die mir net schnell genug wieder weggehen   
aber 2kg bin ich jetzt schon wieder los - fehlen nur noch 15   
naja, für 2 Wochen isses trotzdem net schlecht


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ja
> 
> aber keine angst ... ich futter mir jetzt 5 kg an und dann trainier ich die wieder ab ... ist suuuupi gegen frust



Das Anfuttern oder das Abtrainieren?


Übrigens: Herr R. fand mich leider nicht so spannend ...


----------



## bluesky (13. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anfuttern oder das Abtrainieren?
> 
> 
> Übrigens: Herr R. fand mich leider nicht so spannend ...



schade ...

anfuttern UND abtrainieren sind gut gegen frust 

ich mach grad ne weingummi und tortilla chips diät damit ich sonntag mitkomme 

@ nkwd

brauchst du ein einpeitscher um anzunehmen ... oder sollen wir alle MCDs und BKs schließen ?

Megaherz geht auch gut ab


----------



## Wooly (13. August 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> @engel, falls die (frauenbedingte) schlechte Laune noch anhält, dann empfehl ich dir, lieber In Flames anzuhören als hier zu posten  und das am besten ganz laut im Kopfhörer während du dich nen Anstieg bei HFmax hochquälst so daß das Laktat aus den Ohren kommt! Das hilft. Wenn dann noch Wut übrig ist, dann probier ne Cola Mehrwegflasche (aka Unkaputtbar-Flasche) durch draufrumhüpfen (nein, nicht mitm Bike *g*) hin zu kriegen. Es geht! Und danach is die Welt gleich wieder viel freundlicher (zumindest bei mir klappt das so)



also diese Gaggenauer ... kein Wunder das die geburtenrate immer mehr zurück geht ... der Dentist empfielt: GRAB DIE NÄCHSTE AN !!!! Sonst kommt dir bald was ganz anderes aus den Ohren ...


----------



## nkwd (13. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> oder sollen wir alle MCDs und BKs schließen ?


das wär keine gute idee, bin immer noch ca 2x täglich dort, ABER (und da bin ich ganz stolz, ess ich seit 2 Wochen entweder gar nix oder allerhöchstens mal nen Salat! (krass, oder? )
Die 2kg sind doch i.O., denn es müßte größtenteils Fett sein. Flüssigkeitzufuhr ist bei mir eh immer ausreichend vorhanden (heut schon 3l Wasser, 1l Coke light, 0,5l Saft - und es ist erst 15 Uhr) und Muskelmasse versuch ich mit ausreichend Fitness Studio, Biken und massig Eiweis-Shakes möglichst konstant zu halten.
Was mir hingegen gar nicht gut beim abnehmen hilft ist der regelmäßige Alk Genuß (naja, irgendein Laster braucht man ja). Trink den Wodka schon pur wegen den Kalorien! hat 2 Vorteile, man spar sich die unendlich vielen Kalorien vom Red Bull und weiß er pur net wirklich soooo gut schmeckt trinkt man auch weniger davon und spart nochmal Kalorien, erinnert sich an größere Teile des Abends usw.  



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> der Dentist empfielt: GRAB DIE NÄCHSTE AN !!!!


Ich bin endlich wieder Single *freu*, glücklich und kann machen was ich will, wann ich will ohne das dauernd eine nörgelt und quengelt! Da werd ich mir doch net gleich wieder ne neue Quengeltante an die Backe hängen! Bin grad eher auf dem "Spaß für zwischendurch"-Trip! Da kommt dann nix aus den Ohren, aber die Geburtenrate steigt trotzdem (hoffentlich) nicht!

ach ja, [email protected]: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## tigger_s (13. August 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> das wär keine gute idee, bin immer noch ca 2x täglich dort, ABER (und da bin ich ganz stolz, ess ich seit 2 Wochen entweder gar nix oder allerhöchstens mal nen Salat! (krass, oder? )
> Die 2kg sind doch i.O., denn es müßte größtenteils Fett sein. Flüssigkeitzufuhr ist bei mir eh immer ausreichend vorhanden (heut schon 3l Wasser, 1l Coke light, 0,5l Saft - und es ist erst 15 Uhr) und Muskelmasse versuch ich mit ausreichend Fitness Studio, Biken und massig Eiweis-Shakes möglichst konstant zu halten.
> Was mir hingegen gar nicht gut beim abnehmen hilft ist der regelmäßige Alk Genuß (naja, irgendein Laster braucht man ja). Trink den Wodka schon pur wegen den Kalorien! hat 2 Vorteile, man spar sich die unendlich vielen Kalorien vom Red Bull und weiß er pur net wirklich soooo gut schmeckt trinkt man auch weniger davon und spart nochmal Kalorien, erinnert sich an größere Teile des Abends usw.
> 
> ...



Ein Weltbild gerät ins Wanken   
Ich dachte hier wären nur Vorzeigesportler am posten und nun dies. Hier wird ja quasi öffentlich zu übermässigem Nahrungs- und Alkoholverbrauch und -missbrauch geraten.

Und dann diese Einstellung zu den Frauen.......
(tststs, wenn ich nicht gerade vielleicht eine der berühmten Ausnahmen kennengelernt hätte, dann könnte die Einstellung fast von mir sein   )

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Liwi (13. August 2004)

@ schwarzspecht
ich häng schon seit fast 14 Jahren mit der selben Frau 'rum ->   (hoffentlich liest sie das nie!)  ...

naja ......dass könnte man doch einrichten oder vielmehr was zahlst Du !?


----------



## eL (14. August 2004)

okok nu mal zurück zum teppich!!!

wo genau treffen wir uns denn nun um 0neun100

kann mir jemand ne postalische adresse mitteilen auf das die onlinestreckenfinder mich zum treffpunkt geleiten!!!

danke und bis morgen dann

eL


----------



## Cook (14. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> okok nu mal zurück zum teppich!!!
> 
> wo genau treffen wir uns denn nun um 0neun100
> 
> ...



Da sich keiner der einheimischen Zipflklatschern angesprochen fühlt, versuch ichs dir zu erklären:
Karl-Marx-Zell ist eine Häuseransammlung im Albtal zwischen Ettlingen und Bad Herrenalb (südl. der bad.Landeshauptstadt gelegen). Dort ansässig ist auch ein Fahrzeugmuseum (oder Schrottplatz?) direkt an der Strasse. Dort irgendwo werden wir uns finden. PLZ weiss ich nicht, irgendwas mit 76...
Nur: was bedeutet 0neun100? Ist die "1" dort richtig platziert?


----------



## lelebebbel (14. August 2004)

der ort marxzell ist recht leicht durchschaubar, da er im wesentlichen nur aus einer haupt-durchfahrtsstrasse besteht, an der so 5 bis 10 häuser aufgebaut wurden. an jener strasse liegt auch das fahrzeugmuseum. dieses wiederum ist sehr leicht erkennbar an diversen maschinen und ... naja fahrzeugen eben, die davor und darin stehen.

sag deinem elektronischem freund also einfach, er soll dich nach marxzell bringen, der rest sollte für einen ehemaligen grossstadtbewohner kein problem darstellen!



ich bin grad noch am überlegen, wie lang ich wohl mit dem rad von karlsruhe bis marxzell brauche. aber vermutlicht sehr lang, wenn ich die pedale nicht dranschraub - das mach ich jetzt erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (14. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> okok nu mal zurück zum teppich!!!
> 
> wo genau treffen wir uns denn nun um 0neun100
> 
> ...



Treffpunkt um 9:00 Uhr bei jedem Wetter in Marxzell vor dem Fahrzeugmuseum! Zu erkennen an dem vielen Schrott auf der Straße. Wenn ihr von Ettlingen kommt, ist da möglicherweise eine Umleitung über Langensteinbach. Von Langensteinbach müsst ihr dann nach Ittersbach und dann über Pfaffenrot nach Marxzell. Ist zwar umständlich, aber wie gesagt, möglicherweise Umleitung.

Bis Morgen dann,

Grüße Specialist


----------



## eL (14. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> der ort marxzell ist recht leicht durchschaubar, da er im wesentlichen nur aus einer haupt-durchfahrtsstrasse besteht, an der so 5 bis 10 häuser aufgebaut wurden. an jener strasse liegt auch das fahrzeugmuseum. dieses wiederum ist sehr leicht erkennbar an diversen maschinen und ... naja fahrzeugen eben, die davor und darin stehen.


iss das dieses trecker und landwirtschaftlicheproducktionshochleistungsgroßmaschinen museum privater natur??? da hab ick schon von jehört



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ehemaligen grossstadtbewohner kein problem


ach wenn ihr wüstet   



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich die pedale nicht dranschraub - das mach ich jetzt erstmal.


du sagst es   und die einlagen in die schuhe reinlegen!!!! gaaaaaanz wichtig    

@küchenchef
na wie würdest du eine Hundert in ziffern darstellen??? genau mit der eins(1) vornewech


----------



## bluesky (15. August 2004)

so bin grad aufgestanden  

in 25 minuten sehen wir uns


----------



## nkwd (15. August 2004)

so, ich bin auch grad aufgestanden!
15:00 könnt ich am Treffpunkt sein 
treffen wir uns da, wenn ihr grad zurückkommt?


----------



## eL (15. August 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich bin auch grad aufgestanden!
> 15:00 könnt ich am Treffpunkt sein
> treffen wir uns da, wenn ihr grad zurückkommt?


und???? wo warst du???

sind punktgenau um 15hundert dort wieder aufgeschlagen.
War eine sehr schöne tour und vorallem schön waldautobahnnich   

bis denn eL


----------



## bluesky (15. August 2004)

hier die bilder:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/4591/page/1

Tourverlauf:

Marxzell - Schielberg - Neusatz - Dobel - Weithäusle - Westweg - Kreuzlehütte - Hohloh - Kaltenbronn - Grünhütte - Kreuzlehütte - Teufelsmühle - Käppele - Albtaljagdhaus - Bad Herrenalb - Marxzell

so ca. 65 km und 1200 hm


----------



## Cook (15. August 2004)

Sehr schöne und anjenehme Tour unter Leitung des perfekten GPS-Systems "bluesky" in absolut netter Gesellschaft. Die Bilder waren ja superschnell im Forum!
Das Wetter war anfänglich etwas fröstelich, aber pünktlich zum Tourende kam dann auch die Sonne raus und auf der Heimfahrt im Auto wurde es dann richtig warm!
Nach kurzer Diskussion über die Spaltung des Nordschwarzwald-Berg-und-Gelände-Fahrrad-Vereins "Northerlights" wurde zwecks besseren auseinanderhaltens folgendes festgelegt: Die CC-Weichei-Fraktion heisst zukünftig "Northern-extralight" und tritt separat auf.

Alsdann überlasse ich das Feld und das Schreiben unserem Chef-Lyriker und einstimmig gewählten Tour-Berichterstatter eL.


----------



## grobis (15. August 2004)

@bluesky: ist das auf dem bild "alle" dein schatten, äh ich meinte dein bruder ?   

gruss grobis


----------



## bluesky (15. August 2004)

so jungs ich spüre meine oberschenkel ... um keinen muskelkater zu bekommen mach ich morgen 30 km ausrollen auf den dobel  


ich überlege mir aber auch wieder zur grünhütte zu fahren und heidelbeerkuchen zu mapfen (sabber) 


ich freue mich auf jeden fall schon auf ne tour der northern EXTRAlights in freudenstadt bzw. um und auf den stromberg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (15. August 2004)

der wo da links sitzt so ein bisschen tuntig ist specialist 

... ich bin mein schatten ... das kommt davon wenn man über 30 kg abnimmt ... netter nebeneffekt ist aber das du jede bergwertung gewinnst trotz des schwersten bikes im feld


----------



## specialist (15. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> der wo da links sitzt so ein bisschen tuntig ist specialist



Ja, ja tuntig- spottet ihr nur. Ich mal mir wenigstens keine Kriegsbemalung mit "Karreschmier" auf´n linken Unterschenkel.


----------



## eL (15. August 2004)

Na ich hätte den vorschlag zu machen euch doch 

NorthernUltraLightsLuschen zu nennen, was den vorteil hätte mit N.U.L.L. abgekürzt zu werden   


bis denn 

eL


----------



## Cook (15. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja tuntig- spottet ihr nur. Ich mal mir wenigstens keine Kriegsbemalung mit "Karreschmier" auf´n linken Unterschenkel.



Meine Gattin war schockiert, weil sie glaubte bluesky hätte sich das (eine) Kettenblatt ins Fleisch gerammt. Sieht richtig echt aus mit dem schmerzverzerrten Blick...


----------



## Cook (15. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs ich spüre meine oberschenkel ... um keinen muskelkater zu bekommen mach ich morgen 30 km ausrollen auf den dobel
> 
> 
> ich überlege mir aber auch wieder zur grünhütte zu fahren und heidelbeerkuchen zu mapfen (sabber)
> ...



Dann denk ich mir mal was leckeres aus. Aber so GPS-mässig wie du bin ich leider nicht drauf (siehe mein Untertitel). Und so viele Ausflügler kann ich auch nicht bieten. Aber dafür mieses, kaltes, nebliges Wetter...mal sehen.


----------



## lelebebbel (15. August 2004)

ja ich bin auch heil wieder zuhause
der tacho meldet:
TRP: 109,13 (inkl. anfahrt+rückfahrt nach ka)
STP: 5:24:15
AVS: 20,19
MAX: 75,0 

man könnte sagen: eine schöne und für einen tag durchaus ausreichend dimensionierte tour 




			
				bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> das du jede bergwertung gewinnst trotz des *schwersten bikes* im feld


ich will keine wetten abschliessen, aber meine mühle kann da auch noch mitreden. zwar ohne rohloff und fat albert, dafür mit den erwiesenermassen schwersten sonstigen komponenten, die die menschheit je hergestellt hat. der rahmen wurde vermutlich falschrum konifiziert (rohre in der mitte massiv?).

so wird der name "northern ultralights" irgendwie zur ironie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (16. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nach kurzer Diskussion über die Spaltung des Nordschwarzwald-Berg-und-Gelände-Fahrrad-Vereins "Northerlights" wurde zwecks besseren auseinanderhaltens folgendes festgelegt: Die CC-Weichei-Fraktion heisst zukünftig "Northern-extralight" und tritt separat auf.




Ja,ja...macht ihr mal 

Wenn Ihr die Pix von unserer Singlestrail-Surferei sehen werdet, dann ...

Triple F


----------



## bluesky (16. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich will keine wetten abschliessen, aber meine mühle kann da auch noch mitreden. zwar ohne rohloff und fat albert, dafür mit den erwiesenermassen schwersten sonstigen komponenten, die die menschheit je hergestellt hat. der rahmen wurde vermutlich falschrum konifiziert (rohre in der mitte massiv?).
> 
> so wird der name "northern ultralights" irgendwie zur ironie!




15,3 kilo hat das bergwerk ... mit körperwaage 

ich wär sowieso für "northern super heavies" das macht mehr her


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. August 2004)

Merkwürdigen Traum gehabt: war mit dem mtb unterwegs und bin knapp 100 km immer nur bergauf gestrampelt. Krampfgeplagt mit brennenden Oberschenkeln! Habe dann Froschel angefleht, mich hier raus zu holen und mich in die Pfalz zu bringen!! Oder wenigstens einen Schlepplift an den wichtigsten Anstiegen anzubringen ...

Naja, bin dann aufgewacht und habe mit zwei, drei, vier "Tannezäpfle-Infusionen" den Weg in die Realität zurück gefunden!


----------



## grobis (16. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdigen Traum gehabt: war mit dem mtb unterwegs und bin knapp 100 km immer nur bergauf gestrampelt. Krampfgeplagt mit brennenden Oberschenkeln! Habe dann Froschel angefleht, mich hier raus zu holen und mich in die Pfalz zu bringen!! Oder wenigstens einen Schlepplift an den wichtigsten Anstiegen anzubringen ...
> 
> Naja, bin dann aufgewacht und habe mit zwei, drei, vier "Tannezäpfle-Infusionen" den Weg in die Realität zurück gefunden!



wir stellen dir beim nächsten mal eine kiste zäpfle auf den gipfel....    

gruss grobis


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdigen Traum gehabt: war mit dem mtb unterwegs und bin knapp 100 km immer nur bergauf gestrampelt. Krampfgeplagt mit brennenden Oberschenkeln! Habe dann Froschel angefleht, mich hier raus zu holen und mich in die Pfalz zu bringen!! Oder wenigstens einen Schlepplift an den wichtigsten Anstiegen anzubringen ...



Jetzt geb doch nicht so an. Hab mir gerade die Photos angeschaut, Ihr seid doch mit dem Auto zum Sommerberg gefahren, anschließend zur Grünhütte rüber und zurück ... anders ist diese Auswahl nicht zu erklären ...


----------



## lelebebbel (16. August 2004)

jaja  zur grünhütte KANN man garnicht mit dem auto fahren 

aber wenn ich mal drüber nachdenke: es ist erstaunlich, ich sass MINDESTENS seit juni nicht mehr in einem auto! weiter reicht meine erinnerung leider nicht. mal schaun, vielleicht kann ich da irgendwie einen rekordversuch draus machen...


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> jaja  zur grünhütte KANN man garnicht mit dem auto fahren



jaja der lelebebbel kann gar nicht richtig lesen ...


----------



## lelebebbel (16. August 2004)

huch.. äh ich mein: ach komm du hast dich nur undeutlich ausgedrückt! jedenfalls entsteht dieser eindruck nur, weil wir nicht an jedem steinchen angehalten haben, um irgendwelche gekünstelten beweisphotos zu schiessen....


----------



## Wooly (16. August 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls entsteht dieser eindruck nur, weil wir nicht an jedem steinchen angehalten haben, um irgendwelche gekünstelten beweisphotos zu schiessen....



dafür liegen wir was Parkplatz und Blaubeer -Photos angeht aber doch ganz klar im Hintertreffen .. ich werde mich das nächste Mal darum kümmern, versprochen !!!


----------



## grobis (16. August 2004)

der termin für einen gemeinsamen ausritt rückt immer näher......

.....zu klären ist noch ob die parkplatzfotos in der pfalz oder in marxell geschossen werden. ne tourenplanung wäre schon sinnvoll, denn der kasten zäpfle muss ja für schwarzspecht's gipfelankunft rechtzeitig per auto angekarrt werden.

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (17. August 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> dne tourenplanung wäre schon sinnvoll, denn der kasten zäpfle muss ja für schwarzspecht's gipfelankunft rechtzeitig per auto angekarrt werden.



Gipfelankunft ist auf jeden Fall Badener Höhe ... und da kommt man nicht mit dem Auto hin ...


----------



## specialist (17. August 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Gipfelankunft ist auf jeden Fall Badener Höhe ... und da kommt man nicht mit dem Auto hin ...


Badner Höhe hört sich gut an   und von dort die Traverse in den Pfälzer Wald


----------



## grobis (17. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Badner Höhe hört sich gut an   und von dort die Traverse in den Pfälzer Wald



die traverse aber nur im helikopter, oder   
gruss grobis


----------



## specialist (17. August 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> die traverse aber nur im helikopter, oder
> gruss grobis



...und in der Pfalz dann aus dem fliegenden Heli droppen


----------



## grobis (17. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> ...und in der Pfalz dann aus dem fliegenden Heli droppen



...und wer es nicht kann, muss im winter erst einmal mit den skiern üben.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (20. August 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich bin schon an austüfteln einer strombergtrailtour!!!!! wer die mit mir zuende fährt wird ne ganze zeit keine trails mehr sehen können!!!! verlasst euch drauf....eL



Hallo eL,

also für diese Tour würde ich mich schonmal anmelden. 
Würde mich (als "alten" Stromberger) schon interessieren ob meine "Lampenausschießkillerrunde"zu toppen ist.

Grüssle
Martin

(gerne auch Trollinger -Lemberger)


----------

